# Orange Dalmatians



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

I finally managed to get some photos of my newest babies. I always see 5-7 at a time, but they have plenty of places to hide in their tank. I think, I have a total of 20. Not too many but they are growing fine. Two weeks old now.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

waterpuppymom said:


> I finally managed to get some photos of my newest babies. I always see 5-7 at a time, but they have plenty of places to hide in their tank. I think, I have a total of 20. Not too many but they are growing fine. Two weeks old now.
> View attachment 1035055
> View attachment 1035056


Awwwww! Sie sind so süss!  Looking forward to seeing them grow up!


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Looks like some cellophanes and some reds. Color coming in on the dark ones.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Congrats! 
Are they Veil Tails?


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

They are halfmoons. They are growing nicely, but some faster than others.


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Babies are coming along nicely!


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Hatched the same day. Difference in size is considerable. The pot bellied one is an eating machine!


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

The largest babies are about 1 inch long now and already behaving like REAL bettas.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow - he looks stunning already! Congrats to you and fingers crossed for the rest of the bunch!


----------



## waterpuppymom (May 16, 2021)

Thank you! I am pretty happy with them. I'll keep 2 of them and already have a local pet-fish store that'll be happy to take the other ones off my hands.


----------

